# Optimum Opti-Seal



## Ross

I have used this for the first time today and I am very impressed its easy to use its left a very nice finish I think I used about 5ml and had no issues and if its as durable as Ive heard it really will be a godsend.


----------



## hallett

i keep hearing more and more abotu this product, where did you get it from?


----------



## Ross

www.motorgeek.co.uk and www.DetailedObsession.co.uk its worth a go hallett its left a very sharp finish.


----------



## Scottland

Thinking of picking some of this stuff up, what's the finish comparable to?


----------



## Ross

Its a very sharp crisp looking finish closest I can think would be Zaino Z2


----------



## Bigpikle

Gareth at Detailed Obsession also does Optimum stuff :thumb:

I have raved about this stuff since I got some almost 2 years ago and I just put 2 layers on 1 of the cars today. Each layer took less than the time it took my good lady wife to make me a cuppa 

Get a couple of layers on Ross and it sheets water like crazy. I like the glassy look and i think Z-2 is quite a good comparison and it also darkens the paint very very slightly. Lovely sealant flake pop as well. It definitely has the classic sealant look to it, but it if you want to add the warmer wax gloss then splash on some OCW. Opti-Seal happily goes over wax or sealants and can be layered up happily


----------



## Ross

Ive now got 2 coats on it ive found its easier to spray the foam pad seems you car get a much thinner layer on as apposed to spraying it on the car.


----------



## tonyflow

Bigpikle said:


> Gareth at Detailed Obsession also does Optimum stuff :thumb:


Ordered some from there earlier in the week (for my dad to use since i gave his 1 series the full Zaino treatment a couple of weeks ago) - very impressed with the service (down to notes on how to use each of the proudcts I ordered, and hand signed ala CYC).....


----------



## hallett

RosswithaOCD said:


> www.motorgeek.co.uk and www.DetailedObsession.co.uk its worth a go hallett its left a very sharp finish.


thanks, will get a few things from Gaz at detailed obsession, i want to get a few optimum stuff, mainly this and ONR, going to give opti seal a test over the winter i think as i can just add a quick layer after each wash and keep the protection up :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

RosswithaOCD said:


> Ive now got 2 coats on it ive found its easier to spray the foam pad seems you car get a much thinner layer on as apposed to spraying it on the car.


agreed

ALWAYS spray the pad and use a very soft MF pad, NOT foam - Johnny's soft Zaino blue MF pads are THE best by miles. They glide over the paint .

You should leave several hours or a day between layers. It does need to cure or you simply liquify the previous layer. A couple of hours in warm sun seems to be OK but usually I leave a day minimum.


----------



## Ross

Bigpikle said:


> agreed
> 
> ALWAYS spray the pad and use a very soft MF pad, NOT foam - Johnny's soft Zaino blue MF pads are THE best by miles. They glide over the paint .
> 
> You should leave several hours or a day between layers. It does need to cure or you simply liquify the previous layer. A couple of hours in warm sun seems to be OK but usually I leave a day minimum.


OK I have been using a foam but will use a MF pad next I have just been out to see how it beads and sheets and I am very impressed its sheets like FK 1000P but has a much more crisp look so much I can see the orange peel in the side mirrors:doublesho


----------



## Bigpikle

get a few layers on Ross and water just wont stay on it, just like a really good wax.

I like the 'candy shell' look it gives on certain colours like the silver of my Saab. Last week I put 2 x P21S wax on, and now have sealed it with 3 x OS 

Blingy, flaketasic, glassy look on dark silver 

BTW









AND...ONR just loves OS. The way it cleans up and the slick, gloss finish it leaves is quite something. I think it makes a noticeable difference to using ONR over other LSP's


----------



## Ross

Bigpikle said:


> get a few layers on Ross and water just wont stay on it, just like a really good wax.
> 
> I like the 'candy shell' look it gives on certain colours like the silver of my Saab. Last week I put 2 x P21S wax on, and now have sealed it with 3 x OS
> 
> Blingy, flaketasic, glassy look on dark silver
> 
> BTW


Unfortunatly our digi cam is down anyway I haven't been this impressed with a LSP since I tried Zaino Z2 or 1000p


----------



## Bigpikle

RosswithaOCD said:


> Unfortunatly our digi cam is down anyway I haven't been this impressed with a LSP since I tried Zaino Z2 or 1000p


we must have similar taste then 

its soooo hard to ignore the speed and ease of use of these WOWA sealants. 3-4 mins to do a car and to have such a great look as well is superb IMHO :thumb:


----------



## Bence

OOS is One Great LSP! Period. Full stop. Whatever.


----------



## Bigpikle

nobody yet mentioned that its trim safe - does a lovely job of protecting all the balck trim on my car - beads great and lasts well.

BTW Ross- I think 5ml is probably way to much for a typical car. I reckon I can do the A3 with about 8-10 spritzes on the pad. I think thats way less than 5ml. As you get the hang of it you'll see just how far the damn stuff spreads esp if you spray the pad - if in doubt touch it to the glass and you'll see residue transfer and you know you are still good to go


----------



## Ross

Yeah I am still getting the hang off it but I am on the right road to getting it right it dose need to be used very sparingly.


----------



## dschia

I haven try OS yet and hope my question doesn't sound too dumb.. How do you know you have spread the OS thinnly and evenly?


----------



## Ross

dschia said:


> I haven try OS yet and hope my question doesn't sound too dumb.. How do you know you have spread the OS thinnly and evenly?


With a soft MF and only spraying as little as possible.


----------



## KevJM

Used mine for the first time last week spritzed a foam pad went on really easily but found a few smears next day which needed a quick buff off looks really great now. Only put one layer on how often do you guys recommend topping it up ?


----------



## Bigpikle

dschia said:


> I haven try OS yet and hope my question doesn't sound too dumb.. How do you know you have spread the OS thinnly and evenly?


its a clear liquid that flashes off very quickly, and is VERY hard/impossible to see on a colour like silver.

The key is just to methodically wipe your MF pad over the car, as long as you have wiped an area then you have it covered. I tend to hit each panel twice to ensure I spread out any high spots and then move on. You know if you have too much on the paint as you'll see it stay on the paint more than few seconds.

We did a black Clio last weekend at the DW meet and a first time user did half the bonnet. On the black you could see a little residue in a couple of places where the product was first applied, and it was a little thick. Once you get the hang of it, and the pad has had a couple of sprays, it just glides over and the OS just flashes off after a few seconds and goes invisible. On dark colours its possible to see the gloss develop almost instantly 

Its actually VERY VERY easy, and after you've done 1 layer you will know how to do it. Some people think they need to see it like a wax or sealant, but thats 10x too much product


----------



## Bigpikle

KevJM said:


> Used mine for the first time last week spritzed a foam pad went on really easily but found a few smears next day which needed a quick buff off looks really great now. Only put one layer on how often do you guys recommend topping it up ?


if you saw some the next day you used about 10x too much. You shouldnt be able to see any after about 1 minute MAX. Use 1 spritz for a panel like a bonnet and probably 1 spritz for 2 doors or so... If you read about people buffing it off or going over it with something to remove smears then they are making a hash of it 

Wash and once dry just do it again. You just need the driest paint you can, and try to get the drips out of the cracks etc as you dont want to be wiping up water, as that can make it smear a little.


----------



## Ross

Its like the old saying less is more.


----------



## KevJM

Only used a small amount can't tell i've used any, must be water pickup as I had clayed them used srp and washed about three times prior to application.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Come on Damon, you can name and shame me, I don't mind 

I'm actually excited about getting some of this now - how sad is that!?

OCW too, and the shampoo and ONR

Expensive game this, especially after talking to Damon, but I wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## Ross

RussZS said:


> Come on Damon, you can name and shame me, I don't mind
> 
> I'm actually excited about getting some of this now - how sad is that!?
> 
> OCW too, and the shampoo and ONR
> 
> Expensive game this, especially after talking to Damon, but I wouldn't have it any other way!!


I could hook you up with a sample of the Optimum shampoo:thumb: its the best shampoo I have used and ive tried them all:lol:


----------



## isherdholi

How does Opti-Seal compare against FK1000P in terms of "repelling" dirt ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

You literally have!!! 

Have you tried the Lusso though?? 

I thinki I'll just put a big order in anyway Ross, so no need, but many thanks for the offer


----------



## Ross

RussZS said:


> You literally have!!!
> 
> Have you tried the Lusso though??
> 
> I thinki I'll just put a big order in anyway Ross, so no need, but many thanks for the offer


Only shampoos I have not tried is Zaino,lusso and the FK ones but I can highly recommend it and it smells like old Pear drops


----------



## Bigpikle

RussZS said:


> Come on Damon, you can name and shame me, I don't mind
> 
> I'm actually excited about getting some of this now - how sad is that!?
> 
> OCW too, and the shampoo and ONR
> 
> Expensive game this, especially after talking to Damon, but I wouldn't have it any other way!!


:lol: At least you saved £110 vs the cost of the BoS 

wasnt trying to 'shame' as you did better than most on their first go IMHO, AND it was the first panel with a primed pad, so you always get a little to much on the paint at first 

How is it looking now BTW?

Photographed the Lusso vs Destiny in the rain today, but couldnt remember which side was which? Can you remember which side of the bonnet we did with Lusso?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Lusso was on the left as you look at the bonnet from the front of the car (driver's side) 

I was joking about the 'shame' thing - it was very easy to use, and it just goes to show how little you actually need - one spray was too much for half a Clio bonnet!! If I'd have done the whole bonnet, I guess the coverage would have been perfect!

And yes, thanks for the saving. I do have to question if I need all of these other waxes now though.

1000P and Oro are 'keepers' for me... everything else may go!!


----------



## Bigpikle

RussZS said:


> Lusso was on the left as you look at the bonnet from the front of the car (driver's side)
> 
> I was joking about the 'shame' thing - it was very easy to use, and it just goes to show how little you actually need - one spray was too much for half a Clio bonnet!! If I'd have done the whole bonnet, I guess the coverage would have been perfect!
> 
> And yes, thanks for the saving. I do have to question if I need all of these other waxes now though.
> 
> 1000P and Oro are 'keepers' for me... everything else may go!!


in the exact same boat TBH...

even with BoS, Destiny and others sitting on the shelf I'm struggling to get them out and use them :wall:

I could easily live with:

FK1000
OS
OCW
P21S for a bit of bling 

but then I'd just see something else to get me interested again :lol:


----------



## Ross

I have Victoria wax coming so it would be good to see what OS looks like over it?Hopefuly I can get some pics.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Vics is great, but I struggle with removal sometimes, so keep an eye on it Ross

Left some on for 20 mins and there was no way to get it off without a QD

Vics QD is nice too


----------



## Ross

RussZS said:


> Vics is great, but I struggle with removal sometimes, so keep an eye on it Ross
> 
> Left some on for 20 mins and there was no way to get it off without a QD
> 
> Vics QD is nice too


I bet there shampoo is too:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

P21S bling? £10 bargain then!?

I think that OS will go over a wax without problem, unlike Zaino etc, gives it a great many benefits. A lot of these low durability, bling waxes, like P21S can add the looks, then top with OS... nice!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Shampoo isn't very 'sudsy' and it's very expensive for such a small bottle. It's nice, and leaves a great finish, but DG901 is as good and a lot cheaper...


----------



## Ross

P21S is my all time favorite wax.Back to the Opti seal I got some on the alloys and it worked great and I hate doing my alloys because there quite fiddly.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Detailed Obsession sells R222 too - damn you Ross


----------



## Ross

RussZS said:


> Detailed Obsession sells R222 too - damn you Ross


Buy it now application is like FK1000P and the car looks super after:thumb:


----------



## Vyker

I hate you all!

*added to wish list*


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm thinking Clearkote wetness for a base, then seal with Opti Seal...


----------



## Kilmo

How does OS compare to the likes of Zaino Z-CS?


----------



## Ross

Kilmo said:


> How does OS compare to the likes of Zaino Z-CS?


Apparently better its cheaper/preforms better/better durability ect


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Z-CS is good, but for me it didn't add anything, it just sealed in whatever was already there.

OS on the other hand, seemed to offer something to the finish, and left a very glassy look to my Clio.

OCW is worth buying too, especially if you prefer the warm 'waxy' look. Both are insanely easy to use.


----------



## Kilmo

Damn, I really didn't want to have to buy yet another product!


----------



## Ross

Kilmo said:


> Damn, I really didn't want to have to buy yet another product!


You will now Opti seal is the future IMO


----------



## Bigpikle

RussZS said:


> P21S bling? £10 bargain then!?
> 
> I think that OS will go over a wax without problem, unlike Zaino etc, gives it a great many benefits. A lot of these low durability, bling waxes, like P21S can add the looks, then top with OS... nice!


yep

lovin' the P21S look. Did the Saab with 2 x P21S and have since added 3 x OS 

Here it was with just the P21S and 1 x OS












RussZS said:


> I'm thinking Clearkote wetness for a base, then seal with Opti Seal...


would like to see that - are you thinking the CK wax or glazes? Wonder how it would do right over the oily RMG, but if the CMW has cured fully I wouldnt see an issue. I have put it over countless other waxes with zero issues.



Kilmo said:


> How does OS compare to the likes of Zaino Z-CS?


very very similar but a slightly different look IMHO. Z-CS was more gloss while OS seemed more glassy if that makes sense. They appear and go on the same though.


----------



## Ross

Opti seal looks like you have Zaino Z2 on the car


----------



## Kilmo

RosswithaOCD said:


> You will now Opti seal is the future IMO


I have been using Zaino Z-CS for a while now which I think it pretty good... but if OS is even better for less money then I doubt I'll be able to resist :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Damon, that looks incredible for a dark silver car - very, very impressive!!

I was thinking of using 'Pink Moose' to clean the paint, then CK Wax, then OS... could look very good!

I've just asked Gaz for a bundle price


----------



## Kilmo

Can Z-CS also be layered or is it just OS?


----------



## Bigpikle

Kilmo said:


> Can Z-CS also be layered or is it just OS?


go for it - its only a sealant so will layer all day long 

I have had a couple of layers of Z-CS on my car and it looked great. Z-CS over Z-AIO is quick and easy and looks great.

Of course if you splash a little Z-8 over either of them they go to the next level. Try as I might I cant keep away from the Z-8


----------



## isherdholi

How does Opti-Seal compare against FK1000P in terms of "repelling" dirt ?


----------



## Bigpikle

isherdholi said:


> How does Opti-Seal compare against FK1000P in terms of "repelling" dirt ?


I have no idea...

I havent personally seen any evidence of products 'repelling' dirt except those Gtechniq pictures of the Subaru WRC rally car. I have tried 50/50 applications on all sorts of things with loads of products that are talked about as repelling dirt and have never seen any evidence they do, on my cars...

FK1000 cleans up really easily but I also think OS does. FK1000 will easily outlast OS though if you want 6 months protection.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Have you seen this Damon?

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-rinse-wash-shine-with-free-measure-p-370.html


----------



## Bigpikle

RussZS said:


> Have you seen this Damon?
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-rinse-wash-shine-with-free-measure-p-370.html


didnt you see me using this last weekend? Thats ONR - posh name Optimum No Rinse Wash and Shine...

the small bottles are a great idea for anyone wanting to try it out :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Duuuuuhhh - it's just a smaller bottle with the words 'Wash and Shine' added on.

Ignore me


----------



## Ross

The sun is out and I am going to be putting some opti seal over my sister black polo it has 2 coats of 1000p and with Opti seal over it I think I will need sunglasses lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Stop it Ross, I have to wait until Tuesday


----------



## Ross

I just wish I was more literate with cameras and uploading pics.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Do you have a Photobucket account Ross?

Just get them on to your PC, browse to them and upload them. Then they give you different types of links for each pic - copy and paste the 'forum link' and away you go!


----------



## Ross

No I dont but I will look into it.


----------



## Scottland

Google's Picasa is great for managing pictures and uploading them too, worth a look. You can download the picture from the camera, save them on the PC and then upload them online from within the same program


----------



## Bigpikle

RosswithaOCD said:


> No I dont but I will look into it.


have a look here Ross - its very easy, just like moving files around on your computer as Ross says. Otherwise you can email them to me if you want and I can upload them for you

http://photobucket.com/tips


----------



## Bence

RussZS said:


> Vics is great, but I struggle with removal sometimes, so keep an eye on it Ross
> 
> Left some on for 20 mins and there was no way to get it off without a QD
> 
> Vics QD is nice too


OMG 20 mins???

Victorias have a short setting time! 2-5 minutes for Concours and a minute or two more for the Collectors.

Yes, the VWQD is a wonderful quick detailer.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I know Bence, but I got distracted and totally forgot about it - luckily it was only one panel, but it was baked on!


----------



## Ross

Opti seal is great on black two coats of it on my sisters car and its the most reflective shine I have ever seen its a head turner


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Sounds good Ross - can't wait to get some!


----------



## Ross

My eyes are sore now lol it looks like you have applied 3 coats of Zaino z2 thats how shary and crisp the look is.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

We! 

Need!

Pictures!!


----------



## caledonia

What like this Russ










:lol::lol:
Sorry M8 but I could not resist.
Gordon


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I used to like you Gordon, but that's just MEAN!!!


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ I recognise that bottle Gordon 

that should do 20 layers :lol:

Ross - I'd suggest 1 layer per day ideally, as it does need a bit of time to fully cure, as its quite solvent heavy stuff. At least a good few hours anyway


----------



## Ross

Yeah I try and leave a good 3 hours its doing very well on my alloys too and it too about 2 mins to do my alloys.


----------



## isherdholi

Yes, Opti-Seal is excellent on alloys. I have the MV2 wheels on my beemer, which are very fiddly with the 232132902830923 spokes it has. Opti-Seal takes literally a minute to do all four wheels.

I can generally do almost two wheels with a single spritz, and they're 18-inchers, so not the smallest of wheels.


----------



## rossdook

Looks like my nose might get the better of me here!

Any hope of a sample down from Shetland then? I'd be quite keen to give it a try - got some nice cars coming my way in the next six weeks...

ps - I won't tell them the bit about it being sunny in Shetland the other day was a lie. I heard it was last spotted for real on the Queen's coronation day! lol


----------



## Ross

rossdook said:


> Looks like my nose might get the better of me here!
> 
> Any hope of a sample down from Shetland then? I'd be quite keen to give it a try - got some nice cars coming my way in the next six weeks...
> 
> ps - I won't tell them the bit about it being sunny in Shetland the other day was a lie. I heard it was last spotted for real on the Queen's coronation day! lol


Sample maybe its sunny here alright its been great today and on Wednesday it was close to getting the sun cream out:thumb:


----------



## rossdook

Do u live near Lerwick, or are you further out? I work for Streamline Shipping so if you felt so inclined just drop it past them for me at the Orkney depot. I think the boat that's in on a Sunday comes here the next day, otherwise it goes via Aberdeen.

Are there any other detailers or paint correction guys working up there just now? Just wondering if I should schedule a visit lol


----------



## Ross

I dont know theres not many up here I live about 10 mints from Lerwick.


----------



## Blazebro

OK you want pictures, I did mine today, used Autowash, Autoclay, SwirlX and Optiseal.

It's a bit of a WIP as I took the stripes off, plans are that tomorrow I'll have Anthracite stripes fitted and matching cetre caps:





































The things I like are it's obvious ease of use, but also the fact it gives a really high quality shine, but without masking the metal flake. It's very similar to Juiced.

A side note: I took the side stripes off in preperation for tomorrow, but I spent ages in getting the glue off. I used bug and tar remover, but residue was still aparent, although SwirlX did get most off, some is still there. It's not too much of a problem as it'll be masked by the new ones, but anyone know of anything that'll shift it?

Cheers.


----------



## Bigpikle

Like the OS look there - very glassy 

Glue - a steamer would do it I'm sure, but care on the paint, otherwise a decent tar and glue remover like the AG stuff, or Tardis if you have access to it. Did you try a clay?


----------



## Blazebro

Yep Autoclay, did get some off. I used Simonize Bug and Tar remover, possibly not the best, but it was an emergency thing- took the stripes off, face dropped at the glue, rushed to Tesco's.

SwirlX seemed to get most off, but as said it's not too much of an issue as tomorrow new ones will be going on.

Just something else:

Optiseal really brings out the colour better than anything else I've used. It really shows off a nice deap blue.


----------



## Bigpikle

yep - I used OS on a test panel from a dark grey metallic Audi, and even on a small section it was noticeable that it had a slight darkening effect on it. I'm sure that really helps bring out the roch blue on a colour like yours. Also looked cracking on a black flake and I have one of those lined up for next week as well :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Its doing well on the alloys no dust sticking which is great.


----------



## Blazebro

They're a week old from being refurbed, other than a wipe over with APC I haven't touched them.

I'll take the credit though :lol:


----------



## VZSS250

Wow awesome pics blazebro!


----------



## detaildoc

This is my favorite sealant. Application is super easy and the results are amazing. IMO, it leaves a deeper, warmer finish than Zaino. I'm new here, so I hope that not worshiping Zaino is not considered blasphemy around here.


----------



## Bigpikle

detaildoc said:


> This is my favorite sealant. Application is super easy and the results are amazing. IMO, it leaves a deeper, warmer finish than Zaino. I'm new here, so I hope that not worshiping Zaino is not considered blasphemy around here.


Luis - welcome :wave:

Zaino is very popular here but one great thing about DW is that we dont have the venom about products that is popular in some other forums


----------



## Justa

argh !!!

any samples of this knocking around ?


----------



## Bigpikle

Justa said:


> argh !!!
> 
> any samples of this knocking around ?


its not really any good for samples as you need to mist a few mls on a pad to do the entire car. You'd need a fine mister that worked with about 2-3ml of of product. The full bottle is only about £18 for 8oz and will do about 100 layers of a typical car


----------



## Ross

Its really worth buying I really feel like selling most of my waxes now because the Opti seal is so easy and fast.


----------



## Bigpikle

RosswithaOCD said:


> Its really worth buying I really feel like selling most of my waxes now because the Opti seal is so easy and fast.


I went through the same thing when I found Ultima PGP, then again with OS and Z-CS.... you'll soon get over it though Ross :lol:

I have to say that if you add OCW into the equation, you can create an amazing look and still take less time than 99% of LSPs


----------



## Ross

Well I wont be selling my FK 1000p or Zaino but the rest can go.


----------



## Bigpikle

yep :thumb:

FK1000 & OS/OCW would be all I needed along with Auto Balm for when I need to hide some swirls  but somehow every time I open the cupboard and see everything staring back at me, I can find a good excuse to hang on to it all - even stuff I havent used for a year :wall:

Might try this again today and see if I can actually clear anything out...


----------



## Ross

The LSP is have is 
FK 1000 
Zaino Z2 and Z5 
Megs 16 
Megs 26 
PB Nattys blue 
Autobalm 
OPTI Seal

Now I always find myself going for the FK 1000 and the opti seal.


----------



## goranot

Can you use opti-seal on top of fk1000?


----------



## Ross

goranot said:


> Can you use opti-seal on top of fk1000?


Yip it will go on anything just make sure what ever you are going to top it with is fully cured.


----------



## Bigpikle

yep - used OS and Z-CS over FK1000 with no issues


----------



## Ross

Bigpikle said:


> yep - used OS and Z-CS over FK1000 with no issues


My sisters car has two coats of 1000P and two of OS so I am thinking its pretty bomb proof:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro

RosswithaOCD said:


> Its really worth buying I really feel like selling most of my waxes now because the Opti seal is so easy and fast.


That's the problem, I can't see myself using anything else.

I have:

Pete's 53
Juiced
Speedarmour
Jetseal
Tropicare

The only one which I may use again is speadarmour, because it has a wetter look so would use it if I fancied a change.

Optiseal is vastly underated, but when I mention it to other enthusiasts I tend to encounter disbelief and an unwillingness to try it, in favour of better known waxes such as Dodo Juice.


----------



## isherdholi

I have FK1000P, Opti-Seal, Bilt Hamber Auto-balm, Collinite 915, and a couple of dodo panel pots.

Considering they're all very good value for money, and I probably won't get an awful lot for selling them, I think I'll just keep them all 

The only thing I would probably consider selling is my half a pot of Poorboys Wheel Sealant, because Opti-Seal is so much easier to use on my wheels, and it performs superbly.


----------



## Ross

isherdholi said:


> I have FK1000P, Opti-Seal, Bilt Hamber Auto-balm, Collinite 915, and a couple of dodo panel pots.
> 
> Considering they're all very good value for money, and I probably won't get an awful lot for selling them, I think I'll just keep them all
> 
> The only thing I would probably consider selling is my half a pot of Poorboys Wheel Sealant, because Opti-Seal is so much easier to use on my wheels, and it performs superbly.


Not half instead of taking around 30 mins to do my alloys with FK 1000 I did them with Opti seal in around 2 mins :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

yep - have had that for a long time.

IIRC Dave KG wrote about it first on here a long time ago, and I found a bottle really soon afterwards, but I think many people associate the effort/work involved in using a product with its effectiveness. This may be true in some areas but i dont see it true for LSPs...

Of course, the sheer act of applying and buffing a wax can itself be enjoyable, and I get that, so its not like it has to replace everything you do on a car.

In the words of my mentor Swiss Tony, "_applying wax to a car is like making love to a beautiful woman..._."


----------



## Ross

FK 1000p is a pleasure to use all though OP takes a little time to get it application right it really is simple I honestly think its the future.


----------



## isherdholi

The ultimate LSP would be a WOWA version of FK1000P. Bring it on :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro

With it raining outside, I've taken a coule of beading shots:


----------



## Bigpikle

it sheets water off really well - self dries once you start moving like a really good wax.


----------



## detaildoc

Another great combo is 2 layers of UPGP topped with one or two of OS. Gives a really reflective, deep and wet look with some warmth to it. You can finish with some Z8 for a nice extra kick.


----------



## hallett

Bigpikle said:


> Of course, the sheer act of applying and buffing a wax can itself be enjoyable, and I get that, so its not like it has to replace everything you do on a car.
> 
> In the words of my mentor Swiss Tony, "_applying wax to a car is like making love to a beautiful woman..._."


i get that too, i want to try opti seal and will (hopefully) within the next few months but it will not replace waxes for me as i like applying and removing a wax but for me opti-seal will be a great benefit during the winter when i can go around the within a few minutes to top up protection, also will be handy on wheels as i hate sealing them :lol:


----------



## Ross

hallett said:


> i get that too, i want to try opti seal and will (hopefully) within the next few months but it will not replace waxes for me as i like applying and removing a wax but for me opti-seal will be a great benefit during the winter when i can go around the within a few minutes to top up protection, also will be handy on wheels as i hate sealing them :lol:


Its really good on alloys:thumb:


----------



## hallett

RosswithaOCD said:


> Its really good on alloys:thumb:


just what i was hoping, we have wheels that are quite awkward to seal with a paste type product so opti-seal will be perfect


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I can't wait to order mine - waiting for Gaz to get back to me about payment details!


----------



## Ross

My car is getting a lot of looks which is good.


----------



## Coops

Bigpikle said:


> nobody yet mentioned that its trim safe - does a lovely job of protecting all the balck trim on my car - beads great and lasts well.


Now that I didn't know :thumb: so I can use it on my bumper rubbing strips which are annoyingly black plastic !!


----------



## Bigpikle

Coops said:


> Now that I didn't know :thumb: so I can use it on my bumper rubbing strips which are annoyingly black plastic !!


yep - have it my Saab right now


----------



## Coops

I must admit that I'm very impressed with it so far. The Skoda is only wearing 1 coat of it at present put on 2 weeks ago but considering that I do nearly 800+ miles per week up and down M1 it is still looking uber clean.

Clearly, and from what you experienced users say, there must be some hidden dirt repelling properties. Hopefully over the weekend I give it another wash and put another coat on. SWMBO's Picasso might also get a quick once over with the OOS too. That doesn't do much mileage at all so should be able to go much longer between washes.

The OOS must be my "best" purchase from DW, ever! Tried a few products, no loads, but a few and the OOS is the most efficient IMO.


----------



## Ross

It is very very good.


----------



## grayfox

This may sound dumb but FK1000P is a sealent and so is OOS - so im guessing OOS just works over FK1000P very well (as I know 1000p doesnt bond well to much)

A couple of questions if I may

1. So if it was one or the other, purely on best (crisp) reflection would it be the 1000p or OOS?

2. Also would spraying OCW over OOS simply add wonders to the overall look or take anything away?

I ask these questions because I dont want to spend loads (which I dont have) buying and testing all kind of products

AND

Im dealing with a light silver car which is hard work and I havent decided whether I prefer the warmth of a carnauba wax or (which Im leaning too)crisp look of a sealent...IS BOTH POSSIBLE??

thanks all

Neil :thumb:


----------



## Ross

OOS is much sharper than 1000P Damon tells me that OCW leaves a nice nuba wax look


----------



## grayfox

RosswithaOCD said:


> OOS is much sharper than 1000P Damon tells me that OCW leaves a nice nuba wax look


So take the sharpness away, in a way, lol,

might go for 1000p and OOS - have the durability that way too I guess

oh I know from a user on here that he discovered 1000p didnt like bonding with CMWHG think OOS would do the same? would be a shame if it did 

what quick detailer do you use out of interest Ross?


----------



## Ross

OSS may have issues bonding to CMWHG I really dont know.For QD I use Zaino Z6 and Megs Last touch.


----------



## Bigpikle

OS says it will go over anything, but I have only topped waxes and sealant s with it - never had an issue.

I wouldnt get FK1000 and OS, but would rather get either FK1000 OR OS & OCW....

OCW adds a wet glossy look like a wax look IMHO, while OS is a glassy look more sealant like. OCW over OS or visa versa is a great combo and can be VERY wet looking on silvers - see the pic below for OS topped with OCW on silver  You can use OCW like a QD and just spray it after a wash etc to add a little extra look and slickness and protection.

TBH, by the end of this month I think I'll really only have those 3 as my main LSPs. I'll probably keep 845 for jobs on other peoples cars, but otherwise I dont feel the need for anything else really.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Just used it for the first time.

Incredible!

I prefer a foam pad to an MF pad, but I love this stuff.

I've had two "wow" comments already. Gives a Zaino type glassy look but in the space of about 5 minutes!!

Did my wheels too - wow! 

Damon, how long between layers?

Russ.


----------



## Bigpikle

should be 12-24 hrs Russ, but I havent noticed any issue with another layer after a couple of hours when its warm and dry. Not sure it adds much though TBH, so do it after your next wash. Wait until you get a few layers on and see how it does with water


----------



## Ross

RussZS said:


> Just used it for the first time.
> 
> Incredible!
> 
> I prefer a foam pad to an MF pad, but I love this stuff.
> 
> I've had two "wow" comments already. Gives a Zaino type glassy look but in the space of about 5 minutes!!
> 
> Did my wheels too - wow!
> 
> Damon, how long between layers?
> 
> Russ.


Thats what I thought when I used it Zaino:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I still can't get over it. I've been after this glassy look for a while.

Love it!

I can sell everything else now


----------



## Ross

RussZS said:


> I still can't get over it. I've been after this glassy look for a while.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> I can sell everything else now


You said that when you got 1000p:lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

FK1000 for winter
OS for the rest


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Bigpikle said:


> FK1000 for winter
> OS for the rest


Absolutely. Could have told me a year ago though


----------



## BigfootPR

Here are some pics I took last week after 2 coats of opti-seal and 1 of ocw


----------



## Ross

OOS is good on alloys being able to do 4 alloys in about 2 mins is a good send for me.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I applied one coat to my alloys yesterday and just washed them with ONR and the brake dust fell right off.

Impressed so far... I'll get some pics up later


----------



## Ross

It is the dream product the sheeting is incredible.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It's a bit long, and has some silly remarks, but this video shows sheeting after one month:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It looks impressive on glass too - something which I've not tried yet.

Damon/Ross - have you guys tried it on your glass?


----------



## Ross

RussZS said:


> It looks impressive on glass too - something which I've not tried yet.
> 
> Damon/Ross - have you guys tried it on your glass?


Not tried it on glass yet.


----------



## Bigpikle

side and rear windows - acts like a good glass sealant.

Have to confess I avoid windscreens and always use Carlack for sealing those. Never tried OS or any other sealant, but am always just a little worried about smearing etc and stick to what i know is 100% safe etc.


----------



## Ross

I have just been out and Pw the car and the alloys have come up a 99% clean just using the PW without foam that was with 2 coats of Opti seal 24 hours apart and a week of driving.And on my sisters car it has two coats of 1000p on the alloys and I would say they took slightly longer to clean just with the PW but still came up 99% clean.


----------



## Bigpikle

FK1000 outlasts OS by a good margin and I still find it better for wheels, but why not wipe over some OS every couple of weeks after a good clean anyway 

I did the MG last year with about 3-4 layers of OS at the start of the season. It looked like it had suddenly been clearcoated - almost the same as 2 layers of Vintage looks now  Its a garage queen that doesnt go out in rain but the few times it was caught in a shower when we were out it was totally self drying. OS leaves its best look on solid colours IMHO. A coupe of layers over solid reds is :argie:


----------



## yetizone

I'm so intrigued by this product. 

So essentially, its a type of quick detailer which is similar to Zaino Z8 or Dodo RM, but has greater durability and a better finish - Is this correct or have I got the wrong end of the stick? 

Will it happily sit over glazes (Poorboys Black Hole or Chemical Guys EZ Glaze) and LSP's (waxes and sealants) and then still boost the finish for added gloss / zing?

Great if so..!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

yetizone said:


> I'm so intrigued by this product.
> 
> So essentially, its a type of quick detailer which is similar to Zaino Z8 or Dodo RM, but has greater durability and a better finish - Is this correct or have I got the wrong end of the stick?
> 
> Will it happily sit over glazes (Poorboys Black Hole or Chemical Guys EZ Glaze) and LSP's (waxes and sealants) and then still boost the finish for added gloss / zing?
> 
> Great if so..!


No its a sealant not a type of Qd


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

As above, it's a spray sealant, most similar product is ZCS


----------



## isherdholi

Well, Its a sealant, and its a spray, but you can't really compare it to spray sealants like Z-8 or RM.

This is a basically a proper LSP sealant, which you apply by spraying. Most LSPs cure to a haze and then require buffing. However, Opti-Seal cures clear, and therefore does not require buffing. (Same as Z-CS, or Ultima PGP)

I hope that makes sense mate.


----------



## Bigpikle

yetizone said:


> I'm so intrigued by this product.
> 
> So essentially, its a type of quick detailer which is similar to Zaino Z8 or Dodo RM, but has greater durability and a better finish - Is this correct or have I got the wrong end of the stick?
> 
> Will it happily sit over glazes (Poorboys Black Hole or Chemical Guys EZ Glaze) and LSP's (waxes and sealants) and then still boost the finish for added gloss / zing?
> 
> Great if so..!


its a sealant that goes over anything.

The key thing is that you mist a pad, wipe over the paint and then leave it - done :thumb: No need to buff or do anything else. Just wipe over, you wont even really see it going on, then walk away 

As it goes over a wax or selant, it means you can use a less durable product under it and then seal it in. It does add its own look though, but gives you choices. You could use Poli-Seal AIO, with a warmer and more waxy look under it, or pick a really bright product like FK215 or 300 hand glaze, and have a crisp bright base for it.

Same as Z-CS and Ultima PGP, as they all work in the same way.


----------



## Scottland

Bigpikle said:


> its a sealant that goes over anything.
> 
> The key thing is that you mist a pad, wipe over the paint and then leave it - done :thumb: No need to buff or do anything else. Just wipe over, you wont even really see it going on, then walk away


How much do you use then, 1 spray per body panel?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Scottland said:


> How much do you use then, 1 spray per body panel?


Yes.

I use two on a bonnet, but one per door and wing etc

I prefer to spray onto the panel and work it in, but it doesn't matter how you use it.


----------



## Bigpikle

Scottland said:


> How much do you use then, 1 spray per body panel?


yep - 2 mists to prime a very soft MF pad, then wipe that over a panel of 2, and I add 1 mist per typical panel, and like Russ, usually 2 for a decent size roof or bonnet.

On a silver/white car you cant see it going on, but if you put the pad on glass you see a little residue and know you can keep going. I guess an 8oz bottle will do 100 layers on a typical car.


----------



## Scottland

Sounds quite similar to AJT put on then, pain on a silver car but you have to trust it's going on I guess 

Mine is on it's way so should be with me in the week


----------



## Bigpikle

Scottland said:


> Sounds quite similar to AJT put on then, pain on a silver car but you have to trust it's going on I guess
> 
> Mine is on it's way so should be with me in the week


not really as you need to buff off AJT. Opti-Seal is bes misted on a pad (not a cloth) and wiped over the paint. Then is done - NO buffing. You will inevitably out it on too thick initially and see some streaks or smears, but leave them an hour or 2 and they will go. Once you have your technique sorted you wont see any smears and need zero buffing. Should take about 3-4 mins max to do a car :thumb:


----------



## Scottland

Bigpikle said:


> not really as you need to buff off AJT. Opti-Seal is bes misted on a pad (not a cloth) and wiped over the paint. Then is done - NO buffing. You will inevitably out it on too thick initially and see some streaks or smears, but leave them an hour or 2 and they will go. Once you have your technique sorted you wont see any smears and need zero buffing. Should take about 3-4 mins max to do a car :thumb:


Sorry I meant in terms of how much to apply to each panel, rather than technique used 

Can't wait to give it a go though, it sounds like a fantastic product :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Scottland said:


> Sorry I meant in terms of how much to apply to each panel rather than technique used
> 
> Can't wait to give it a go though, it sounds like a fantastic product :thumb:


1 spray per panel is more than enough:thumb:


----------



## isherdholi

I was able to do two doors on my Dad's S-Type Jag on a single spray. I checked it regularly against the glass to make sure there was still some product on the pad. I did the whole car in around 6 sprays or so. This is a Jaguar S-Type by the way, no small car.


----------



## Bence

Slow down or hold the applicator on one spot or even push it down slightly, and it will also reveal if there was sufficient amount of OOS in it.


----------



## Blazebro

If you put too much on an applicator, you can feel it working it's way through.


----------



## Ross

Its the case of less is more.


----------



## kmeleon

Anyone of you have tried to top Optiseal over the Clearkote combo RMG/YMCW/CMW to have more longevity? Does it boost the wet look and flake pop thing?


----------



## gt5500

So is this worth getting if you already have FK1000p, I have a topaz blue bmw which is quite dark. I find that FK1000p topped with SP show detailer gives me a really glassy reflective finish, will OOS add anything? or would I be better off with OCW?


----------



## isherdholi

gt5500 said:


> So is this worth getting if you already have FK1000p, I have a topaz blue bmw which is quite dark. I find that FK1000p topped with SP show detailer gives me a really glassy reflective finish, will OOS add anything? or would I be better off with OCW?


I've got a Topaz Blue BMW too, and its currently wearing FK1000P too (but I normally use FK425 instead of the SP QD). I've got Opti-Seal but not tried it yet on my own car. If you can wait til the weekend, I'll put it on a panel or two and let you know how it looks :thumb:


----------



## gt5500

isherdholi said:


> I've got a Topaz Blue BMW too, and its currently wearing FK1000P too (but I normally use FK425 instead of the SP QD). I've got Opti-Seal but not tried it yet on my own car. If you can wait til the weekend, I'll put it on a panel or two and let you know how it looks :thumb:


Cool:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Ace product, really add's some bling on darker cars.


----------



## kmeleon

Is 1 coat of Optiseal enough over Clearkote CMW? How many coats of Optiseal do you usually applied over liquid wax?


----------



## Blazebro

Because of the ease to apply it's very easy to apply multiple coats. Once the sponge is loaded up it's possible to wipe all day.


----------



## Ross

Its very good on alloys it PW cleans 100% with just water.


----------



## hallett

Bigpikle said:


> Have to confess I avoid windscreens and always use Carlack for sealing those. Never tried OS or any other sealant, but am always just a little worried about smearing etc and stick to what i know is 100% safe etc.


a good way to test if a products smears or not is too put it on a quater of the windscreen on the passenger side, then when it rains you can see if it smers or not, if it does then it doesn't matter as the product isn't near where you are looking most of the time and you can remove it when you get home. if it doesn't smear then whack it on the whole windscreen :thumb:


----------



## Ross

I am going to get another coat of it on my alloys today.


----------



## hallett

i still haven't ordered any of this :wall: i am needing to order some ONR soon though so i think i will order it at the same time, problem is i have just bought Doublewax so do i really need another LSP?

















Of course i do


----------



## Ross

ONR is a MUST


----------



## MK2VTR8VALVE

VERY impressed with this product on me steel grey Subaru...I put in on top of Dodo SN and it brought the shine up a treat. put two coats on one after the other, 20mins tops.
Very easy to use and results are superb. Too early to comment on durability but who really cares when so little time & product are used?

Can this be used on windscreens or better to stick something else on?


----------



## Ross

MK2VTR8VALVE said:


> VERY impressed with this product on me steel grey Subaru...I put in on top of Dodo SN and it brought the shine up a treat. put two coats on one after the other, 20mins tops.
> Very easy to use and results are superb. Too early to comment on durability but who really cares when so little time & product are used?
> 
> Can this be used on windscreens or better to stick something else on?


Get Carlack Glass Sealant


----------



## MK2VTR8VALVE

RosswithaOCD said:


> Get Carlack Glass Sealant


Cheers

This could get addictive lol

What effect does it have on the windscreen? Good beading etc?


----------



## Ross

It beads water very well at 60 MPH it looks like ball bearings


----------



## Guest

Car Lack glass sealant is great, anything over 50mph and it beads brilliantly, who needs wipers!


----------



## Richf

Top recommendation again from DW !!

With ONR , the instant detailer (simply awesome) and now optiseal i'm going to have a load of Optimum products

Works great on Zaino on my Black Magic pearl Skoda


----------



## Ross

I love Opti seal on the alloys


----------



## Porta

I use opti seal on my bike


----------



## nicks16v

Just used ONR and OS today. What revelations. Those that have not used either yet, then I would thoroughly recommend that you do. The time you save is amazing, and the results speak for themselves. As a first go they both took a bit to get used to as Ive never used a product like either before. But once mastered they are both a piece of cake to use. 
Just wondering what I could use before the OS to bring out even more bling. Any recommendations? I suppose the durability of the wax will not matter as I will top it with OS anyway. Will Z8 do anything, or is that not really going to add much over OS? 

So wax before OS, and maybe z8 after. or would you use z8 before os and leave os as the last step. As you can see Im getting a bit confused with the next step


----------



## Bigpikle

Optimum Poli-Seal is a superb AIO with a warm wax look and is dead easy to use. Makes a great base for OS, otherwise put it on clean paint and it does a great wet, flake ping look :thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow

If it is so durable ,how do you get it off if you want to try a different LSP just for a change of look ?


----------



## Ross

mellowfellow said:


> If it is so durable ,how do you get it off if you want to try a different LSP just for a change of look ?


Clay the car or a strong wash.


----------



## Mike CCPA

Hi Guys,

I have been watching this thread with interest as I have been using OOS for a couple of years and love it.

I usually put it on over the paint and then apply a good wax, like SN, over the top so I have never really trialled just the durability of OOS on its own - anyone know how long 1 or 2 coats might last with nothing else put over the top?

I have been doing some trials on alloys and found that 1 coat starts to fail after about 4-6 weeks but 2 coats 6-8 hours apart seems to last a bit longer. Any others out there with time trials on wheels?

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## mellowfellow

BUMPITY , Anybody know how long it lasts 2- coats on alloys ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

3 months easily


----------



## Bigpikle

one of my cars has been sat for 8 weeks and I just put a layer of OS on the day before it went off to the dealer. It came back and I washed it, and it rinsed, sheeted and beaded as good as day 1.


----------



## mellowfellow

I have 3/4 bottle of optiseal but was thinking of FK 1000 for the winter , but reckon i will stick with opti and see how it goes . Damon, do you have Optimum Instant detailer as well as OCW ? I have OID and very pleased with results , but would you say the wax is much more durable or in fact worth the extra money ? thanks


----------



## PWOOD

Has anyone used OS over Bilt hamber autobalm. I am concerned about removing fillers etc but this OS stuff is so tempting.


----------



## Planet Man

Bigpikle said:


> Of course, the sheer act of applying and buffing a wax can itself be enjoyable, and I get that, so its not like it has to replace everything you do on a car.
> 
> In the words of my mentor Swiss Tony, "_applying wax to a car is like making love to a beautiful woman..._."





hallett said:


> i get that too, i want to try opti seal and will (hopefully) within the next few months but it will not replace waxes for me as i like applying and removing a wax but for me opti-seal will be a great benefit during the winter when i can go around the within a few minutes to top up protection, also will be handy on wheels as i hate sealing them :lol:


Interesting point Damon, with our recent chat about WSAS on our section it seems there are a few that enjoy the pleasures of waxing and removing.

I was going to bring this point to the forefront of my reply but I thought you may think me a bit sad Glad there are others out there that feel the same about this wonderful passion of ours:thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow

I think it does remove some fillers , I did a car yesterday and guy didnt want it machine polished so i used SRP , there were only 2 light scratches on whole of car (18 months old ) and after I applied Optiseal they were quite visible again .


----------



## Ross

Opti seal is solvent heavy so it removing fillers is not a surprise.


----------



## mellowfellow

So does that basically mean you cannot put it over Blackhole or SRP ? Looks as if it will be ok for my new car , but not other folks cars i do . Back to EGP or AG Hi-DEF i think for them .


----------



## Ross

mellowfellow said:


> So does that basically mean you cannot put it over Blackhole or SRP ? Looks as if it will be ok for my new car , but not other folks cars i do . Back to EGP or AG Hi-DEF i think for them .


Try some Optimum Poli seal its there All in one and its works well with OS:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

mellowfellow said:


> So does that basically mean you cannot put it over Blackhole or SRP ? Looks as if it will be ok for my new car , but not other folks cars i do . Back to EGP or AG Hi-DEF i think for them .


I've used it over lots of things and havent seen any particular problems... its best on fresh clean paint though :thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow

yeah , i will eventually get some poli-seal its just that i have a lot of other polish to use up and needless to say spent a fortune in last 6 weeks or so. I have one litre of Pinnacle Advanced Finishing for example , not opened yet . Any body tried or used this ?


----------



## mellowfellow

RosswithaOCD said:


> Only shampoos I have not tried is Zaino,lusso and the FK ones but I can highly recommend it and it smells like old Pear drops


Do you still prefer the Optimum shampoo over the likes of ONR or is Optimum shampoo a good choice for Winter mate ? thanks


----------



## jazsarl

HI

whats the difference between optiseal and OCW?
and how do they compare once they are on the car?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

jazsarl said:


> HI
> 
> whats the difference between optiseal and OCW?
> and how do they compare once they are on the car?


Opti Seal is a 'wipe on walk away' spray sealant, which leaves a quite sterile, glassy sealanty look.

OCW (Optimum Car Wax) is a spray wax, which you spray on, then buff off. It leaves a much warmer look behind, which you may prefer.

I tend to use them both, start with Opti Seal, then top with OCW.

Opti Seal is MUCH more durable of the two too, with a few months from one application. OCW lasts maybe 3-4 weeks.


----------



## mellowfellow

> OCW lasts maybe 3-4 weeks


.
My God, on website it says 3-4 months but i guess that is a drier climate . I use the OID after optiseal and think i will just stick with that as it looks great , easy to apply , and Durability is ok , apart from last 2 days which have rained 27/7 !!


----------



## Ross

3-4 months is Optimistic but I can believe 3 to 4 weeks not bad for a spray wax.


----------



## mellowfellow

Do you still prefer the Optimum shampoo over the likes of ONR or is Optimum shampoo a good choice for Winter mate ? thanks


----------



## jazsarl

Thanks Russ

for the explanation, ive got ocw but havent tried it, i think from the sounds of things i might prefer optiseal as i was looking for something more durable. Still one more item to buy i guess


----------



## Ross

mellowfellow said:


> Do you still prefer the Optimum shampoo over the likes of ONR or is Optimum shampoo a good choice for Winter mate ? thanks


Optimum is a fantastic shampoo its very similar to Duragloss 901.But ONR is a great time saver and safe if used in the correct way.I can wash my car with ONR and dry it in around 20/25 mins:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

tempted to get some of this for the rents cars, Colli 845 is nice and simple to use but this is alot less effort.


----------



## Aeroandy

I decided to use Ultima Paint Guard Plus rather than Opti-Seal for only one reason, price.


----------



## Ross

I used it this afternoon on my sisters car and it really is fantastic.So easy to use and it looks great.


----------



## mellowfellow

Yes, my Nissan qashqai in pearl black is wearing 2 coats of optiseal and looks amazing, had numerous comments about how good it looks for a black car !


----------



## Ross

It dose look great on black.


----------



## Bigpikle

AeroCleanse said:


> I decided to use Ultima Paint Guard Plus rather than Opti-Seal for only one reason, price.


UPGP is also great IMHO, but only just available in the UK without importing, and its not cheaper. Never was at the old prices unless you get a bargain deal at Autopia...


----------



## Ross

Mother-Goose said:


> tempted to get some of this for the rents cars, Colli 845 is nice and simple to use but this is alot less effort.


It really is worth getting rember less is more one spray is plenty to do say a wing and a door.


----------



## Guest

if i was to put this on over BoS, would I have to do that 24hrs after the Bos to make sure the BoS has cured properly?


----------



## Bigpikle

I think it would strip it off - dont bother unless you really need the added protection.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

^^ as said it will melt the wax as it cures.

Wax on top of Opti Seal is the way to do it.

But to be honest once you have used it (5 minutes to do an average car) and seen the results you may just stick with it.


----------



## Guest

its just that i have just put on BoS today and looking at buying this for the weekend, so strip the BoS, apply the opti then.


----------



## Bigpikle

no real need to strip the BoS as the OS will largely do it anyway, or at least you'll get a little BoS left along with OS.


----------



## jimbo1

how is it on silver cars??


----------



## Guest

after reading 21 pages, its meant to be good on silver just hard to see where you have applied it.

will order it tonight and fingers crossed get it on this weekend :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

matt1263 said:


> after reading 21 pages, its meant to be good on silver just hard to see where you have applied it.
> 
> will order it tonight and fingers crossed get it on this weekend :thumb:


Makes the flake pop nicely on silver.


----------



## five£wash

Bigpikle said:


> I've used it over lots of things and havent seen any particular problems... its best on fresh clean paint though :thumb:


when you say fresh clean paint Bigpikle do you mean after its been clayed and cleansed?


----------



## Ross

five£wash said:


> when you say fresh clean paint Bigpikle do you mean after its been clayed and cleansed?


Yes he does.


----------



## whiterabbit99

how can i tell if im putting too little on?

i realise i can actually see it if i put too much on but i have a silver car and do wonder since i cant really see it if im just smearing an applicator around with nothing on it


----------



## Bigpikle

five£wash said:


> when you say fresh clean paint Bigpikle do you mean after its been clayed and cleansed?


yes - polsihed, clayed, cleaned :thumb:



whiterabbit99 said:


> how can i tell if im putting too little on?
> 
> i realise i can actually see it if i put too much on but i have a silver car and do wonder since i cant really see it if im just smearing an applicator around with nothing on it


thats tough, and a bit of a leap of faith... Best way is every so often to press the applicator against glass, and if theres some left you will see if on the glass. The key with these WOWA sealants is to work methodically across a panel, and that way you know you have covered it all. A 2nd layer the next session is also a good way to ensure you got it all.


----------



## 123quackers

Just ordered OS OIDGE!!! 

Ron at motorgeek very nice helpful chap and it will be here for weekend, lets hope for good weather.

roll on saturday!!!:buffer:


----------



## DimGR

my car has 2 coats of FK1000p applied 2 monthes ago
if i use some OS , is it gonna "eat" all the previous fk or not?


----------



## Ross

DimGR said:


> my car has 2 coats of FK1000p applied 2 monthes ago
> if i use some OS , is it gonna "eat" all the previous fk or not?


It probably would replace the FK 1000p with Opti seal.


----------



## DimGR

RosswithaOCD said:


> It probably would replace the FK 1000p with Opti seal.


really? all fk will be gone?
i better not use it then ..


----------



## Ross

Its still a little unclear but I think the solvents in OS would remove most of the FK.But two coats of OS will last 3 months and its so easy and fast to use.


----------



## DimGR

maybe i'll use it on my rims and windows only


----------



## Ross

When your FK has faded give the paint a good clean and put two coats of OS over it.


----------



## DimGR

order just placed


----------



## ads2k

RosswithaOCD said:


> Its still a little unclear but I think the solvents in OS would remove most of the FK.But two coats of OS will last 3 months and its so easy and fast to use.


But applying multiple coats of OS is not possible because the solvents in applying the second layer will strip the first layer therefore leaving '1' layer :thumb:

Hope that makes sense.

Still very good with just one coat. Used it today for the first time in a long time on a dark blue Civic and the gloss was great .


----------



## Aeroandy

ads2k said:


> But applying multiple coats of OS is not possible because the solvents in applying the second layer will strip the first layer therefore leaving '1' layer :thumb:
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


I'm not so sure that's correct, after OS has cross linked and cured I don't think adding more layers strips the old stuff off.


----------



## mwbpsx

AeroCleanse said:


> I'm not so sure that's correct, after OS has cross linked and cured I don't think adding more layers strips the old stuff off.


Thats what it says on the instructions :thumb:


----------



## DimGR

added one layer yesterday for the first time and i love the wet look it produced
gonna add 1 more layer today !!


----------



## Ross

2 coats is great.Just wait till you see it sheet water:thumb:


----------



## dcrc

How much is it compared to UPGP?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It's £19


----------



## Faythur

Now you've just made me go and buy some to try! :wall:


----------



## SteveOC

When this product was first talked about on here, the highlight was that it was a sealant that could go over a wax, in fact I distinctly recall a review from Dave KG to that effect.
It struck me then that this might be an option to use with a 'favourite' wax that looked good but lacked longevity/durability, to in effect extend it's useful life.

Some of the posts in this thread now suggest to the contrary, so what has changed?

Steve O.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

You just need one coat of Opti Seal in reality, but two coats will cover the bits you missed. Optimum tech support say two coats is fine after 30 mins. Then you should get 3-6 months protection.

Yes it will strip wax but is IMHO the best product to use. You don't need any wax with this product.

All is on my car and several customers cars is OS and they are well happy with it. 

One of my customers says, " this product is far superior than the S******x wax you used to apply"


----------



## airsafari87

*Question* - Hi, can anyone tell me if optiseal is a pure sealant,or a hybrid.Discussions on another forum describe it as a hybrid,because it contains a solvent base,making drying time faster,and allowing it to etch into an underlying wax layer,which enables it to be used over Carnauba?The talk is that so called pure sealants,do not have a solvent base,so they can not be used over a wax,as oil and water do not mix?

*Answer* - Thank you for bringing this question to the forum. I can not speak about other brands and I limit my reply to Optimum line and specifically Opti-Seal. I am not sure where water is entering into this discussion since there is no water in Opti-Seal.

Opti-Seal is a highly concentrated formula containing sealant polymers dissolved in a solvent. Once it is applied to any surface, it will bond to it and cross-links fully within 12 hours. The sealant polymers react with moisture which is why you can not have any water in this product.

*If there is any wax on the surface, Opti-Seal will dissolve it and the polymers will go to the surface and the wax will migrate to the top. This is due to the difference in the surface tension of wax and sealant.* I hope this helps answer your question. Thanks again.

David, 

Taken from the Optimum discussion forum.

Make of it what you will.


----------



## Planet Man

Mirror Finish said:


> One of my customers says, " this product is far superior than the S******x wax you used to apply"


Hmmm I wonder what that can be:lol:

Must get me some of this stuff; advice on the best place to purchase would be useful if anyone can help:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Planet Man said:


> Hmmm I wonder what that can be:lol:
> 
> Must get me some of this stuff; advice on the best place to purchase would be useful if anyone can help:thumb:


http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/ or www.motorgeek.co.uk:thumb: And get some ONR too


----------



## Bigpikle

Motorgeek or Detailed Obsession sell it.

I posted up the warning about applying with wax some months ago. Just use OS like you would any sealant. Put on well prep'd bare paint and you will get some superb results in a couple of mins with no effort :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man

Cheers Ross:thumb:

And BP


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Planet Man said:


> Must get me some of this stuff;


It might be worth holding off until Florian (Nanolex) releases his new spray sealant which should be a corker


----------



## Planet Man

Thanks Dave. I do like to try so many things:thumb:


----------



## DimGR

can i put a coat of FK1000p after OS has cured ?
i know it s not needed though ..


----------



## Ross

DimGR said:


> can i put a coat of FK1000p after OS has cured ?
> i know it s not needed though ..


You can if you want but it will slightly dull the finish.


----------



## DimGR

yea i thought so ,,
beading is not that tight on OS 
im used to FK beading


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

How many layers of OS do you have on? 3 seems to do the trick when it comes to beading.

I used this again yesterday for the first time in months... WHAT A PRODUCT! I did my entire car in 5 minutes and it looks sensational this morning, for absolutely no effort at all.

Everyone needs this in their arsenal.


----------



## Ross

RussZS said:


> How many layers of OS do you have on? 3 seems to do the trick when it comes to beading.
> 
> I used this again yesterday for the first time in months... WHAT A PRODUCT! I did my entire car in 5 minutes and it looks sensational this morning, for absolutely no effort at all.
> 
> *Everyone needs this in their arsenal*.


I agree fully:thumb:I am going to try out Optimum Poli seal topped with 2 coats of OS


----------



## millns84

RosswithaOCD said:


> I agree fully:thumb:I am going to try out Optimum Poli seal topped with 2 coats of OS


I really like opti seal on top of poli seal, they seem to compliment each other very well. In fact, just talking about it makes me want to strip the nattys and fk1000p off at weekend but the mrs would give me a right bollocking :lol:


----------



## -Kev-

millns84 said:


> I really like opti seal on top of poli seal, they seem to compliment each other very well. In fact, just talking about it makes me want to strip the nattys and fk1000p off at weekend *but the mrs would give me a right bollocking *:lol:


she'll want you to take her xmas shopping instead


----------



## DimGR

how often should one apply optiseal ?
weekly?


----------



## Ross

DimGR said:


> how often should one apply optiseal ?
> weekly?


2 coats should last 3 months.I have had to coats on my alloys and its still doing fine.But you could apply a coat every month to keep the protection up.


----------



## mellowfellow

Has anyone noticed detailed obsession and motorgeek are NOT selling optiseal anymore ?


----------



## NornIron

mellowfellow said:


> Has anyone noticed detailed obsession and motorgeek are NOT selling optiseal anymore ?


I spoke with Ron last week about an order of mine which has gone astray... he mentioned he is awaiting a delivery of Opti Seal. Maybe it's off the website until stock arrives


----------



## DimGR

i am off work today and i clayed my car polished it and put 2 coats of FK1000p . Can i apply some opti seal today or wait longer?


----------



## Ross

DimGR said:


> i am off work today and i clayed my car polished it and put 2 coats of FK1000p . Can i apply some opti seal today or wait longer?


You can if you want but if you apply OS this will most likely replace the FK 1000P with itself.


----------



## DimGR

RosswithaOCD said:


> You can if you want but if you apply OS this will most likely replace the FK 1000P with itself.


for real ?
i read on optimum forums that in general opti seal can go on top of other products with no really effects as long as they are cured..


----------



## ads2k

I wouldn't top the FK with OS myself. the FK gives a far better result for sheeting and dirt repellancy then OS.


----------



## DimGR

but OS wins in the looks department


----------



## ads2k

DimGR said:


> but OS wins in the looks department


Depends on the colour of the car it's going on in my opinion


----------



## DimGR

ads2k said:


> Depends on the colour of the car it's going on in my opinion


light grey almost like silver


----------



## Ross

DimGR said:


> for real ?
> i read on optimum forums that in general opti seal can go on top of other products with no really effects as long as they are cured..


I am pretty sure yeah,just smell it stinks and its quite solvent heavy.


----------



## ads2k

DimGR said:


> light grey almost like silver


Then I won't agree with you , I much prefer FK on mine to OS and mines probably a similar colour to yours 

But like everything if 'you' want to do it then go right ahead, nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Rob Tomlin

DimGR said:


> but OS wins in the looks department





ads2k said:


> Depends on the colour of the car it's going on in my opinion





DimGR said:


> light grey almost like silver





ads2k said:


> Then I won't agree with you , I much prefer FK on mine to OS and mines probably a similar colour to yours
> 
> But like everything if 'you' want to do it then go right ahead, nothing wrong with that at all.


I love OS but I do agree that it depends on what color you are using it on in terms of looks. It also depends on what you prefer in terms of looks.

I also find that OS slightly darkens the paint. This can be a good thing on darker colors, or colors where you want more depth (OS looks fantastic on yellow for example).

I did not like OS on silver because of the darkeningn effect, but others might actually prefer that look on silver.

I do prefer the look of FK 1000p on Silver for a brighter look.


----------



## DimGR

can it be used over external plastics ?


----------



## mwbpsx

DimGR said:


> can it be used over external plastics ?


Over everything including glass:thumb:

Not windscreen though:doublesho


----------



## DimGR

mwbpsx said:


> Over everything including glass:thumb:
> 
> Not windscreen though:doublesho


i hace had it on my windscreen for over 3 monthes now 
beeds ok but slow never had a problem


----------



## DimGR

can i add a second layer few hours apart from the first layer or do i have to wait longer?


----------



## grayfox

well a few hours would be fine in direct warm sun but in these conditions at least 18-24hrs would be wise


----------



## mellowfellow

Opti-Seal is not a short-cut product. It is a state-of-the-art, stand-alone spray sealant that provides real, durable protection for paint, plastic trim, and wheels. This is a last step product, not a maintenance product. After polishing, apply Opti-Seal and walk away. Opti-Seal is the only paint protection your vehicle needs.


----------



## Rob Tomlin

DimGR said:


> can i add a second layer few hours apart from the first layer or do i have to wait longer?


Longer is better. I try to wait 24 hours.


----------



## millns84

Rob Tomlin said:


> Longer is better. I try to wait 24 hours.


I left an hour before applying a second layer on sunday and it seemed fine. Not really bothered about durability this time as the V70's being machine polished on wednesday.


----------



## ashg

mellowfellow said:


> Opti-Seal is not a short-cut product. It is a state-of-the-art, stand-alone spray sealant that provides real, durable protection for paint, plastic trim, and wheels. This is a last step product, not a maintenance product. After polishing, apply Opti-Seal and walk away. Opti-Seal is the only paint protection your vehicle needs.


100% agreement here :thumb:


----------



## davies20

Sorry, i cant believe i've only just found a thread with a product that sounds so good!

So how long will say two layers of this stuff last?? 

As the ease of aplication sounds brilliant as time is not on my side when i detail my car(s)

Will this stuff last as long as the Colli 476 i use at the moment??


----------



## Ross

Two layers should last around 3 months:thumb:I wont outlast 476 but its so quick and easy to use it dose not matter and it looks sharper that 476.


----------



## davies20

RosswithaOCD said:


> Two layers should last around 3 months:thumb:I wont outlast 476 but its so quick and easy to use it dose not matter and it looks sharper that 476.


Didnt think it would.
But tbh honest if i could do the whole car in sub 10 min, its worth it!!

Its not like AG EGP is it, as this goes on really easy, dries, and then is one of the hardest products to get off i think ive ever come across!!


----------



## veedubsimon

davies20 said:


> Didnt think it would.
> But tbh honest if i could do the whole car in sub 10 min, its worth it!!
> 
> Its not like AG EGP is it, as this goes on really easy, dries, and then is one of the hardest products to get off i think ive ever come across!!


Nope, it looks like it evaporates, therefore leaves nothing behind!


----------



## Ross

No you use OS sparingly on spray per panel is more than enough.Apply it using a nice Microfiber pad covering the whole panel and then walk away:thumb:If is smears you are using too much.


----------



## GIZTO29

Before you read ive copied and pasted this from cyc.co.uk forum so the dates are correct but i obviously posted it some weeks ago.

As some of you know i DA'd my car recently and chose FK1KP as the LSP but due to the darkness creeping in fast we had to switch to Opti-Seal from the doors back over to get the car protected before it was too late. Anyhow 2 weeks ago i gave the car a wash and applied another coat of both products to the same areas as i was going to an openday on the 29th Nov. Today, Dec 13th i washed the car using Megs Hyper Wash via SF Lance then used CG Wash & Gloss via 2BM. It was at this point i started to rinse down the car using my PW and couldnt help but notice that the areas (bonnet, front bumper, wings and roof) coated in FK were sheeting very well and beading nicely while the other areas (doors, quarters and boot just werent sheeting atall. The water was just hanging. As the wing is next to the door you got a great 50/50 of this so i got my lass to do a vid of it.






For the record the OS was difficult to apply on both occasions compared to when ive applied it indoors on a friends car in a warmer environment but the car beaded well and looked amazing after applying it in the days following both washes and applications. I used the white MF Applicator you get with BH Autobalm. When i used it indoors on the friends car it didnt smear atall but on the occasions on my car it just smeared everywhere. Ive since used it again at an openday indoors on another friends car and it was great.
Had the OS failed? Was this due to the application in very cold conditions? Any ideas guys? Im posting this as i know you all use it alot and i'd be interested to hear your thoughts. Thanks guys.


----------



## DimGR

for your information my car hs 2 coats of OS , the other day was raining and my car was parked outdoors and it was covered in small rain beeds  i started driving , going faster and faster but the rain drops from the hood were not sheeting off just staying still !
i was so surprised
why?


----------



## mellowfellow

because the water had turned to ice ?


----------



## DimGR

no it was water
i could see the top of the drops moving against the current wind if you know what i mean but they were still in place


----------



## davies20

mellowfellow said:


> because the water had turned to ice ?


I lol'd!!


----------



## Cen

Quote:
For the record the OS was difficult to apply on both occasions compared to when ive applied it indoors on a friends car in a warmer environment but the car beaded well and looked amazing after applying it in the days following both washes and applications. I used the white MF Applicator you get with BH Autobalm. When i used it indoors on the friends car it didnt smear atall but on the occasions on my car it just smeared everywhere. Ive since used it again at an openday indoors on another friends car and it was great.
Had the OS failed? Was this due to the application in very cold conditions? Any ideas guys? Im posting this as i know you all use it alot and i'd be interested to hear your thoughts. Thanks guys.[/quote]

The instuctions on the bottle say the temp must be between 55 deg F and 90 deg F 55 deg F is 12.7 deg C it has not been this warm for some time so unless you have a nice warm garage, this could be the problem.


----------



## GIZTO29

Cen said:


> Quote:
> For the record the OS was difficult to apply on both occasions compared to when ive applied it indoors on a friends car in a warmer environment but the car beaded well and looked amazing after applying it in the days following both washes and applications. I used the white MF Applicator you get with BH Autobalm. When i used it indoors on the friends car it didnt smear atall but on the occasions on my car it just smeared everywhere. Ive since used it again at an openday indoors on another friends car and it was great.
> Had the OS failed? Was this due to the application in very cold conditions? Any ideas guys? Im posting this as i know you all use it alot and i'd be interested to hear your thoughts. Thanks guys.


The instuctions on the bottle say the temp must be between 55 deg F and 90 deg F 55 deg F is 12.7 deg C it has not been this warm for some time so unless you have a nice warm garage, this could be the problem.[/QUOTE]

Fair point mate and it wont be that temp any time soon either!
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## GS4_Fiend

I love OS myself too! Did a clay, KAIO, then OS it made the car look very wet and glassy! Love it! I was planning to apply a glaze like Poorboy's Black Hole to enhance the darkness a little bit and top it off with Natty's Blue. Should I? Or PBH & OS?


----------



## ashg

GS4_Fiend said:


> I love OS myself too! Did a clay, KAIO, then OS it made the car look very wet and glassy! Love it! I was planning to apply a glaze like Poorboy's Black Hole to enhance the darkness a little bit and top it off with Natty's Blue. Should I? Or PBH & OS?


I have tried topping OS with wax and IMHO it didn't look as good. Next day removed the whole lot and reapplied OS :thumb: But I would say go ahead and try it; you may like it.


----------



## GS4_Fiend

Well I do like the super reflective look. Makes it look very luxurious ony black car. I want to use PBH glaze so it could hide some minor defects and give a wet and dark look also. Since I got OS on already. Would applying PBH then OS make a good difference? Anyone experienced this yet wants to share?

Cheers.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I'm having the exact same experience with it at the moment - again it's probably because it's not in it's optimal operating temps but it really hasn't given any sort of beading, might need another coat.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It's plenty warm for Opti Seal now - has anyone else been using it again recently? I'd forgotten how bloody good it was!

Damon, which are the Zaino applicators which you mention? I'm using some MF round pads, which aren't ideal.


----------



## Ross

I used it today on my sisters car Russ and its ruddy fantastic.


----------



## millns84

The cougars had it on since May (apart from bonnet which is wearing nattys red and boot lid which has 3m show car paste wax on it). Brilliant stuff and SO quick and easy


----------



## physicstudent

can anybody compare optiseal to Aquartz?
Any experiences ?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

They aren't comparable - Aquartz is designed to last ages, OS lasts for a couple of months (if that).


----------



## Anthony Orosco

Wow....very cool to see all the nice reviews and comments on Opti-Seal:thumb:

It would be nice just once for someone to thank ME for presenting the idea of such a product to Dr. G at Optimum.....but no I don't get nuthin!








Just joking

On a more serious note....some of you may want to try applying Opti-Seal with an air gun/airbrush (fan tip is a bonus). Been using this method for a good while now and it allows the Opti-Seal to go on as it was truly intended. You'll of course use more product but you'll also get better results with more product being "active" on the surface because 100% of the product is being applied to the surface.

I run my compressor at about 20 or 25 psi and use a fan tip airbrush (Iwata or Masters).

We apply interior and exterior dressings much the same way.

Anthony


----------



## moonstone mo

so am i right in thinkinh that opti seal does not have to be buffed off?:doublesho

also can you layer it say like werkstat jett.

wish i hadnt opened this thread!!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Correct - wipe on and that's it!!

You can layer it, in fact it comes alive after 3 layers or so.


----------



## moonstone mo

will it sit ok on top of say jett and z8?

but once its been applied can it be buffed off???im so used to buffing off once i have applied a product.lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It evaporates/bonds near instantly so there's nothing to buff I'm afraid!!

Watch some of the vids of it on Youtube and you'll see how easy it is. You can literally apply a layer to a car in 5-10 minutes.

It's great on alloys too


----------



## moonstone mo

nice one mate,will do.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Ross said:


> I have Victoria wax coming so it would be good to see what OS looks like over it?Hopefuly I can get some pics.


It will strip the Vics wax, it is a solvent heavy product you need to Opti Seal first then wax, but Opti Seal is so good waxing is really unnecessary.

Best product imho and I have almost got rid of all my waxes now.


----------



## gally

Dop you guys still find the sheeting of water okay?

I used my sample of Aquartz Reload spray sealent and nothing is really going to compare spray sealent wise but would like to see if I can enhance the looks while still having the ease of use by using Oos.

What do you guys think? Decent performance and looks all in one bottle?

Oh and do many use the spray wax aswell or just Oos on it's own?


----------



## Pezza4u

Couple of questions...

Can OS be used over lime prime or blackhole?

Can you use a QD on top of it as a wipedown, say the next you wash the car not as soon as you've applied it?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Pezza4u said:


> Couple of questions...
> 
> Can OS be used over lime prime or blackhole?
> 
> Can you use a QD on top of it as a wipedown, say the next you wash the car not as soon as you've applied it?


Yes to both


----------



## Pezza4u

Cool, so it won't strip any of the fillers in BH?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

I had no probs


----------



## evotuning

Lime Prime isnt to oily for OOS ? Will it bond fine ?


----------



## Ross

evotuning said:


> Lime Prime isnt to oily for OOS ? Will it bond fine ?


Apparently LP isn't as oily as people make out so OS should be fine:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Oh yeah..........


----------



## pete5570

32 pages dedicated to Optiseal! Deserves the mention though, it is great stuff.


----------



## Ross

pete5570 said:


> 32 pages dedicated to Optiseal! Deserves the mention though, it is great stuff.


It sure it:thumb:I have not used my OS in awhile so I will need to get it out again.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Ross said:


> It sure it:thumb:I have not used my OS in a while.


It is but C2 has relegated it towards the back of the shelf


----------



## Pezza4u

I can't remember what it says on the bottle but what's the minimum temperature you can apply this in? I was hoping to use it over winter but I think it may be too cold?


----------



## pete5570

Pezza4u said:


> I can't remember what it says on the bottle but what's the minimum temperature you can apply this in? I was hoping to use it over winter but I think it may be too cold?


That's where C2 comes in to play. Top stuff!


----------

